# Kitty sleepover!



## CatLoverLisa (Aug 4, 2011)

I was fussing my bf's kitten last night before bed and I ended up falling asleep, during this time she sneaked under the covers, snuggled right up to my face and fell asleep too. My bf came to bed, found us cuddled up together and took this pic. I had no idea she was there until he woke me up, i would be terrified of squishing her! Pic is not the best quality but it's a really special little moment for me so thought i'd share


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

So sweet and endearing to see how is she fell asleep with you under the covers


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw so sweet


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very precious.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

How lovely. 
I used to have a cat that loved sleeping under the duvet.


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

That picture is absolutely precious! I love it


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Aww you both look so contented!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats is so sweet


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How cute, kitty must love you more..


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

bless so cute


----------

